# for women who have done it, how many weeks were you when you went into labor?



## Arisa

So how far along were you when the time came to give birth?
If it was your first pregnancy is it true that it can go over time?
I would rather be over than under and have a premature labor but was wandering how common that is to have a prem labor???

or do most women tend to go full term?
thanks :)


----------



## EstelSeren

This was my first pregnancy and I went into slow labour spontaneously on my due date and then into spontaneous active labour at 41+2 in the early morning and gave birth to my baby girl at 9:30 that morning! :thumbup: The extra wait was horrible but I think it's fairly common to go over! 

Beca :wave:


----------



## Sovereign

I was 37+6 when I gave birth x


----------



## Torz

I voted 38 as thats what they class its as but i was more 39weeks. I gave birth at 38+6.

It was my first pregnancy, i felt what i thought were BH the day before, went to bed at 11pm, woke up at 4.30am in early labour, went to hospital at 10am 4-5cm dilated & gave birth at 5.55pm.

I was really suprised that i didnt even make my due date (& actually quite upset about it) as every woman in the family went a week over due with every single pregnancy.

I will add that we did DTD the morning before & we did both orgasm (ok maybe tmi lol) but i'm told if eveything is ready then sex can start you off. semen contains one of the hormones they use to induce & when a woman orgasms it releases another hormone the use to induce & it also makes the womb contract. It certainly worked in my case as i felt things not long after.


----------



## NaturalMomma

ds1 I was 41 weeks when I went into labor naturally
ds2 I was 39 weeks and 3 days when I went into labor naturally


----------



## Guppy051708

The average first time mother will go one week and one day overdue :thumbup:

I went into labor at 41+4 (waters begun leaking and contractions started immediately) and he arrived at 41+5...hopefully this time i dont have to wait that long lol

oh and I was 22 years old and i did EVERYTHING imaginable for trying to induce labor "naturally" but NONE of it worked!


----------



## irmastar

I was 16 yrs old, and I went on labor at 38+4..I used to walk alot. I was feeling funny, and was having some sort of cramps on my lower back, decided to take a shower and woke up FOB and told him to take me to the hospital, Iwasn't having contractions but I felt it was time, and the hospital was an hour away. I got horrible contractions on the way, got to he hospital at 5:30 am and was 6cm dilated..started pushing at 10:00am and my son was born at 10:13am. I am hoping to have the same experiencethis time, but without and epi..


----------



## jeanniepresto

with my first i went at 38 weeks......


----------



## lori

I went into labour at 40+3 with my first. This time I'm much less focused on the due date, because last time I found it really hard to see the due date come and go. My crazy pregnancy brain was certain that I was going to stay pregnant forever :wacko:


----------



## tmr1234

With my 1st i was 40+6 had him 41
with 2nd started on the night of EDD and had him the next moring.


----------



## Srrme

I was 28.6 weeks with Elias, and 35 weeks with Fenix. Spontaneous preterm labor with both.


----------



## teal

I went into labour and LO was born at 41 weeks xx


----------



## pinklizzy

I went into labour at 38+6 but gave birth at dead on 39 weeks, one day before my booked c-section :happydance:


----------



## happygal

with my first i was one week early x


----------



## Arisa

A massive thank you ladies, and what a relief to hear that the majority of you went into labor a couple of days past EDD or bang on your EDD.
37 weeks plus is fine, as baby can easily survive no question. I am just concerned about pre term labor in the second trimester or really early in the third 

*Srrme,* with your pre term births did you get to have the birth you wanted? or was it emcs for both? I just worry about things like this and labor, emergency c sections and so on and obviously the survival of the baby and bonding experience and so on....


----------



## Srrme

Arisa said:


> A massive thank you ladies, and what a relief to hear that the majority of you went into labor a couple of days past EDD or bang on your EDD.
> 37 weeks plus is fine, as baby can easily survive no question. I am just concerned about pre term labor in the second trimester or really early in the third
> 
> *Srrme,* with your pre term births did you get to have the birth you wanted? or was it emcs for both? I just worry about things like this and labor, emergency c sections and so on and obviously the survival of the baby and bonding experience and so on....

I had a natural birth with Elias, and a C-Section with Fenix due to him being breech (my Doctor and I had already discussed a C-Section if he didn't turn, so I wouldn't quite classify it as an "emergency"). 

Elias and I are very, very close, and I have felt an immediate bond with both of my boys, despite them being in the NICU. :flower:


----------



## Odd Socks

first baby, 39+6, second baby 40+5
xx


----------



## d_b

39+4 for me (my first). Labour started around 5:30pm and he was here 5 hours later!


----------



## RoxyRoo

I went into spontaneous labour at 38+4, first baby :)


----------



## bigbetty

Fran's my first and I was induced at 41+5 in the evening and had her next morning x


----------



## westjn85

My first came exactly on his due date and my second came at exactly 39 weeks. I am hoping the third will be close to the 39th week too :)


----------



## lizardbreath

I went into labour at 39+9 with Jaymee and 40+3 with Katherine


----------



## emilyjade

with my first 40+1 with second induced at 37+5


----------



## AP

First was 27+4
second was 40+2


----------



## sarah0108

40+9
40+6


----------



## Leopard

First baby, 39+3 weeks. Teen mum as well. I beat all the odds :)


----------



## Angelika30

41 week with 1st baby
40 wekk with 2nd baby


----------



## xxEMZxx

Exactly 39 weeks for both my.births x


----------



## ducktanian

Went into labour 40 + 6. He was our first.


----------



## snowangel187

I was induced at 39+6, due to gestational diabetes. Was having contractions when they admitted me, but only saw them on the monitor couldn't feel them.


----------



## Proud_Mommy

37weeks and 3 days. Well see when this one will come out.


----------



## Crumbsx

With my first, I was 40+10 and the day before I was due to be induced I went into full labour and had a fast unexpected uncomplicated home birth :haha:


----------



## puppycat

I was 37 + 4 when labour started, didn't see an option for 37 weeks so chose 36-37 :)


----------



## Dizzy321

37+2 with 1st
40+4 2nd

still waiting ............


----------



## hawalkden

I was 35 weeks and went in with pre-eclempcia I was going to get induced 12 hours after being admitted but 7 hours after being in my waters went on their own. I was in time for the second steroid injection. 
I was in labour for 9 hours on just G&A and Diamorphine. I got to 8cms and LO's heartrate dropped so went to theatre for emergency forceps. He was healthy and a chunky 6lb 14oz! :). he's now 10 weeks tomorrow :) x


----------



## Hunbun

41 weeks exactly.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

39 weeks :)


----------



## sequeena

My waters originally broke at 14 weeks but my son is stubborn and stayed in until 40+3 and was born on his fathers birthday :D


----------



## Celesse

With DD labour at 42 weeks, delivered by 42+1.
With DS labour and delivery on 39+5. 

Dates according to 12 week scan.


----------

